# WTD Transducer For Hummingbird 400



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I got 3 these 1 is a 4000 the other 2 are D4000 and as always when I sell my boat the new buyer wants take off the transducer for me.and like a fool I leave it on thinking there ok.but they are liers and never return it thus I got 3 these fish locators no transducers.if you got any and the transducers are there I like buy it.even if the unit is not working as all I want is the transducer.let me know last look make sure you have it as last times I post they can never find it thus why bother me.if your wanting lot money for these forget it as I got a wide view now and just want play with these more then as a main user one.and my new one was under 100 last time a guy in here wanted 75 for one LOL there not worth that no way if they are buy my 3 then.give you a good deal if you take the 3.as there near worth less compared to the newer one today like my wide view one.I know as I fix these and use them.


----------

